# Dash Clock



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Anyone know if this dash clock will fit a 1970 GTO?
eBay Motors: 1970 70 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX RALLY CLOCK IT WORKS LQQK NR (item 270311060739 end time Dec-07-08 17:57:52 PST)

I'm also searching for a hood tach with the harness and possibly a walnut steering wheel. Both for a 70 GTO


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I checked a few of the aftermarket vendors to see if they had them listed and didn't find any. The pics of tachs seem to have the same mounting hole tabs, so it's possible it would fit, but again, no hard data to confirm.


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

Is there a difference in a Rally Dash and a Premium Gauge cluster ? OPG uses both terms, not sure if they are talking about the same thing. I am converting a Lemans dash to a GTO dash and was going to use OPGs Premium Gauge Cluster. Any comments ?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Looking at the OPGI catalog the Premium Cluster appears to be digital type gauges with a non-factory appearance.
The Rally Gauge cluster appears to be similar to the factory style. IIRC the factory gauges for 69-72 had a black background. The ad in the catalog states the reproductions are grey. 

Ames Performance Engineering has a better setup IMHO for a similar price. 





Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


Pontiac GTO, Lemans, Tempest, Firebird, Trans am, Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina, GTO Parts, restoration, reproduction parts, ram air, engine, hinges, bumpers, latches, switches, carburetor, brakes, weatherstrip, seals, chrome, hoods, emblems, sheet metal, GM Licensed



secure.amesperf.com




Ames offers two different packages. I believe the price difference includes a new harness. You can easily modify the older warning light harness to Rally Gauges 

Be aware the Rally Gauge package does not include a tach or clock from both vendors. You must also reuse your existing speedometer. The 70 GTO had a 140 MPH speedo.


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

O52 said:


> Looking at the OPGI catalog the Premium Cluster appears to be digital type gauges with a non-factory appearance.
> The Rally Gauge cluster appears to be similar to the factory style. IIRC the factory gauges for 69-72 had a black background. The ad in the catalog states the reproductions are grey.
> 
> Ames Performance Engineering has a better setup IMHO for a similar price.
> ...


Did the 1970 GTO's that had a Rally Instrument cluster, have a Hood Tach too ?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

they could have
I would guess 1 in 10 with rally gauges got a hood tach or dash tach
from the cars Ive owned and parted out


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for the help.


----------

